# Is there a cheap way to backcountry?



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

This season I'm looking to get into backcountry in Colorado, but everything is so damn expensive. So I'm wondering if theres any cheap way to spend a few weekends BC. Can you rent a splitboard? Does anyone have an extra one that they would be willing to lend to a noobie? I've looked at avalanche courses online, and am definitely going to take a few classes before I try anything. I was looking at renting a beacon/shovel/probe from a shop in Frisco/Silverthorne and figuring out how to use it before I went out. But I know I should become proficient with it beforehand. How long does that take? I definitely can't buy one so would it even be advisable for me to try? Otherwise I'll just go to Silverton... Thanks for reading my long post!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I won't go deep into the Bc with someone using a rental beacon 

Gotta atleast buy a beacon probe and shovel and know how to use them.

This may sound harsh but if you can't afford to do it safely, or you jus don't want to spend the money, you have no business in the bc


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I won't go deep into the Bc with someone using a rental beacon
> 
> Gotta atleast buy a beacon probe and shovel and know how to use them.
> 
> This may sound harsh but if you can't afford to do it safely, or you jus don't want to spend the money, you have no business in the bc


What milo said. Check out splitboard.com


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I won't go deep into the Bc with someone using a rental beacon
> 
> Gotta atleast buy a beacon probe and shovel and know how to use them.
> 
> This may sound harsh but if you can't afford to do it safely, or you jus don't want to spend the money, you have no business in the bc


That's what I figured... Thanks for the response. I'll just go to Silverton instead :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are a few free basic avy awareness classes from Friends of Berthoud pass for this year. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/41527-friends-berthoud-pass-avalanche-classes.html

Yes, it costs money to get into. Ultimately it's a lot cheaper than riding resorts...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not too terribly expensive to get into it if you don't go all out in the beginning. Go buy a good beacon - you should be able to get a good one for $250. You can find deal on shovels and probes - you can probably pull off both for $60. Forget the splitboard for the moment. Grab a pair of snowshoes off of CL - another $30-40.

There ya go. You have the basics for what you need to get started for $350ish. No, that's not chump change, but I bet it's less than you paid for your pass.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good advice. The most surprising thing about BC is how exhausting either snowshoeing or skinning is. If you're not used to it, it'll slap wear you out, even if you're in good shape. You're just using different muscles in a different manner than usual

You'll know what I mean when you get to the top, strap in and go to nail that first turn and your legs just don't seem to want to repond.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Good advice. The most surprising thing about BC is how exhausting either snowshoeing or skinning is. If you're not used to it, it'll slap wear you out, even if you're in good shape. You're just using different muscles in a different manner than usual
> 
> You'll know what I mean when you get to the top, strap in and go to nail that first turn and your legs just don't seem to want to repond.


100%

I run 40 Km's weekly. I lift weight like it's going outta style. 30 minutes on the hill (first time this year) and I'm panting like a fat kid. and that's NOT EVEN hiking the BC.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Good advice. The most surprising thing about BC is how exhausting either snowshoeing or skinning is. If you're not used to it, it'll slap wear you out, even if you're in good shape. You're just using different muscles in a different manner than usual
> 
> You'll know what I mean when you get to the top, strap in and go to nail that first turn and your legs just don't seem to want to repond.


That's what happened to me when I went with Kill....

I was smoked pretty early. Only to find out that the ski poles were adjustable almost at the end of the day so I wasn't using my whole body to skin up..... Gary broke the lines all day, he's a monster


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Wait so in Colorado you actually have to break trail :laugh: That is a thing that rarely happens here in the Wasatch


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Wait so in Colorado you actually have to break trail :laugh: That is a thing that rarely happens here in the Wasatch


Well, not this year. Thinking about trading in my snowboards for ice skates.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> That's what happened to me when I went with Kill....
> 
> I was smoked pretty early. Only to find out that the ski poles were adjustable almost at the end of the day so I wasn't using my whole body to skin up..... Gary broke the lines all day, he's a monster


LOL

Yep, me too. You should've seen me flailing around attempting to skin up steep, switchbacking shit. Goddamn. It's hard enough already without working 5x harder than is necessary.


----------



## lesabre (Jan 26, 2012)

After this front range dump, go up to morrison parking lot off 470. Bring 3-4 people, 2-3 people ride while someone hauls riders. I went yesterday, and while it's not as big as loveland pass, it's much better.


----------

